# HELP!



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

The 89 Maxima I just bought is giving me so many mechanical problems. From the time I got this car it wasn't running right, but I thought it was something simple. When I first got it, I did a tune-up. But it stills idles rough & it smells like it is running rich. I was wondering should i put a new motor in the car, get the current motor rebuilt, or what?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

vacuum hoses, EGR valve, and idle air control valve... those are the three most common fixed for idle problems.
start checking them out one by one.
(do some searching and you can find the service manual online)..


----------

